# bromance



## mariposa (Jan 15, 2012)

Slang term for affection shared between two heterosexual men, combination of the words "brother" and "romance". 
Το έχει συναντήσει κανείς; Έχετε κανένα νεολογισμό υπόψη;


----------



## cougr (Jan 15, 2012)

Εδώ έχει αποδοθεί ως *μπρομάντζο*.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2012)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3815-bromantic-comedy-ρομανδρική-κομεντί


----------



## mariposa (Jan 15, 2012)

Τώρα το είδα το νήμα. Βλέπω έχετε κάνει ένα σωρό προτάσεις! Στη δική μου περίπτωση ταιριάζει το Αδερφο-μάντζο νομίζω.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2012)

mariposa said:


> Τώρα το είδα το νήμα. Βλέπω έχετε κάνει ένα σωρό προτάσεις! Στη δική μου περίπτωση ταιριάζει το Αδερφο-μάντζο νομίζω.


A' συνθετικό το _αδερφο_- και μιλάμε για ετεροφυλόφιλους; Μπα, δεν νομίζω...

Για δες κάτι σε τακιμάντζο (απ' το _τακίμι_) ή γκαρντασομάντζο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2012)

Παρεμπ: Το _ανδρομάντζο _το έχεις αποκλείσει τελείως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2012)

Μόνο εγώ βλέπω την ασυμβατότητα των όρων romance και heterosexual men; Συνακόλουθα, μόνο εγώ βλέπω την ακυρότητα της συνεπαγωγής affection και heterosexual men > romance και heterosexual men;


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μόνο εγώ βλέπω την ασυμβατότητα των όρων romance και heterosexual men; Συνακόλουθα, μόνο εγώ βλέπω την ακυρότητα της συνεπαγωγής affection και heterosexual men > romance και heterosexual men;



Όχι άμα μιλάμε για τέτοιου είδους romance και affection.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2012)

A bromance is a close non-sexual relationship between two (or more) men, a form of homosocial intimacy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromance

Για το homosocial / ομοκοινωνικός:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10418-homosocial-oμοκοινωνικός&p=129050#post129050


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2012)

Από το πιο πάνω νήμα στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο Νίκελ:



> Οι ομοκοινωνικές σχέσεις δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά σεξουαλικές, είναι κυρίως συναναστροφές με άτομα του ίδιου φύλου. *Παρόλο που δεν είναι σεξουαλικές, υπάρχει ωστόσο το στοιχείο του ομοερωτισμού σε αυτές*, ακόμα και όταν αυτό εκφράζεται σε ετεροσεξουαλικές δραστηριότητες, όπως στην περίπτωση που δύο άντρες διεκδικούν την ίδια γυναίκα.



Οπότε, εξακολουθώ να βλέπω ασυμβατότητα των όρων romance και heterosexual men...


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] εξακολουθώ να βλέπω ασυμβατότητα των όρων romance και heterosexual men...


Είσαι ομοκοινωνικοφοβικός. :)

Διάβασε ολόκληρο το αγγλικό νήμα για το _bromance_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2012)

ΟΚ... Επόμενο θέμα: Friendhip vs bromance, a qualitative and quantitative analysis.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2012)

Ιστορία φιλανδρίας / ανδρεγγύτητας / ανδροικειότητας / αρρενεγκαρδιόφιλων / ανδροστενοφιλίας / αδελφοποίησης / κολλητανδρισμού / μπιστικώματος (χωρίς φιστίκωμα) / σερνικοδέσιμου (male Sharing & Bonding w/o S&M), βλαμαφήγημα, αδερφοποιτιστορία, σταυραδερφομάντζο, καρντασιστόρημα, ανδροτακιμάντζα, αντροπαρεϊστόρημα... τζίφος! 
Τζους άλλο, τζάζω. :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ... Επόμενο θέμα: Friendhip vs bromance, a qualitative and quantitative analysis.


 "I think a bromance is two male friends who have each other's back," she said. "They tell each other the hard-to-hear truth that others sugarcoat, they give each other relationship, school and family advice. They are homies..."
http://www.trumanindex.com/brother-romance-bromance-1.2163290#.TxLf5Zdvouc​

Oh, come on! Give Romance a Chance, Brother  Grass and Illgressi 
If the bro agrees to no brokebacking, what's to be reluctant about?





And they call Icelanders frigid...


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2012)

Δόχτορα, σκέψου το κοινωνικο-πολιτιστικά. 
Για την Αμερικανική κοινωνία δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά, μπορώ να πω για την αγγλοσαξωνική γενικώς και αορίστως, όπως τη βλέπω απο δώ και όπως τη δείχνει το σινεμά. Λεεεεεεεεπόν.... Εδώ οι άντρες είναι (ή νομίζουν ότι είναι) Τζον Γουέιν και οι γυναίκες είναι κούκλες μπάρμπι. 

Μια Αυστραλέζα συμφοιτήτρια με ρώτησε μια φορά αν στην Ελλάδα συνηθίζεται οι άντρες να αγκαλιάζονται και να φιλιούνται δημόσια. Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοούσε μέχρι που μου έδειξε: γιόρταζε ένας Έλληνας και είχε καλέσει την παρέα του για ποτά και ένας ένας που ερχόντουσαν τον αγκαλιάζανε και αρχίζανε τα μάτσα-μούτσα. Εμένα αυτό δεν μου είχε κινήσει την περιέργεια, της Αυστραλέζας όμως της φάνηκε περίεργο. Αργότερα γνώρισα κι άλλους που πίστευαν ανάλογα, με κυριότερο ότι οι στενές φιλίες μεταξύ ανδρών είναι γκέι και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται. Αυτοί που τα πιστεύουν αυτά συνήθως πιστεύουν ότι και οι γυναίκες είναι από άλλο πλανήτη. Μ' άλλα λόγια βαδίζουν στη ζωή χωρίς φίλους, εκτός αν έχουν κανένα σκύλο. Το ενοχλητικό είναι ότι αυτός ο περιθωριακός (κατά τη γνώμη μου) τρόπος συμπεριφοράς έχει γίνει στο σινεμά κανόνας στην κατηγορία ρομαντική κομεντί και έτσι έχει αποκτήσει και βαρύτητα. Εμείς στο Ελλάντα νομίζω είμαστε γενικώς πιο άνετοι στις φιλίες μας και γενικώς πιο εκδηλωτικοί.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μια Αυστραλέζα συμφοιτήτρια με ρώτησε μια φορά αν στην Ελλάδα συνηθίζεται οι άντρες να αγκαλιάζονται και να φιλιούνται δημόσια. Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοούσε μέχρι που μου έδειξε: γιόρταζε ένας Έλληνας και είχε καλέσει την παρέα του για ποτά και ένας ένας που ερχόντουσαν τον αγκαλιάζανε και αρχίζανε τα μάτσα-μούτσα. Εμένα αυτό δεν μου είχε κινήσει την περιέργεια, της Αυστραλέζας όμως της φάνηκε περίεργο.


Μα, ούτως ή άλλως η ζώνη άνεσης έχει διαφορετική ακτίνα στην Αυστραλία, στις Η.Π.Α. και στη Σκανδιναβία, σε σχέση με τις χώρες της Μεσογείου (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxemics#Overview ). Μια Αυστραλέζα νιώθει ήδη απίστευτα άβολα από το πόσο κοντά της είναι όταν της μιλάει μια Ιταλίδα, από το ότι την ακουμπάει συνεχώς κλπ. Μιλάμε φρικάρουν κανονικά!


----------



## mariposa (Jan 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> A' συνθετικό το _αδερφο_- και μιλάμε για ετεροφυλόφιλους; Μπα, δεν νομίζω...



Ταιριάζει, γιατί στην περίπτωση μου το χρησιμοποιούνε για δύο αδέρφια που έχουν σχέσεις αγάπης και μίσους


----------



## cougr (Jan 16, 2012)

Τότε πάει γάντι το *μπρο*μάντζο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2012)

mariposa said:


> Ταιριάζει, γιατί στην περίπτωση μου το χρησιμοποιούνε για δύο αδέρφια που έχουν σχέσεις αγάπης και μίσους


 Then all you need is brotherly love Brother Lee Love! :laugh:


----------



## mariposa (Jan 16, 2012)

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, cougr. Μπρομάντζο τελικά. Αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα το συνδέσουν σίγουρα με το brother. Ίσως το συνδέσουν με το Brad, που είναι το όνομα του ενός από τα δύο αδέρφια. Το λογοπαίγνιο παραμένει, όπως και να έχει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα, ούτως ή άλλως η ζώνη άνεσης έχει διαφορετική ακτίνα στην Αυστραλία, στις Η.Π.Α. και στη Σκανδιναβία, σε σχέση με τις χώρες της Μεσογείου (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxemics#Overview ). Μια Αυστραλέζα νιώθει ήδη απίστευτα άβολα από το πόσο κοντά της είναι όταν της μιλάει μια Ιταλίδα, από το ότι την ακουμπάει συνεχώς κλπ. Μιλάμε φρικάρουν κανονικά!



Κι αυτό σχετικό είναι. Εγώ αισθάνομαι πιο άνετα με τη ζώνη άνεσης των Άγγλων παρά με των Ελλήνων και δεν έχει να κάνει με το ότι δεν ζω στην Ελλάδα, απλά είμαι ιδιότροπη. Ίσως γιατί αν είσαι γυναίκα μεταξύ 10-16 ετών στην Ελλάδα, ανακαλύπτεις ότι οι πάντες έχουν μακρύ χέρι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι αυτό σχετικό είναι. Εγώ αισθάνομαι πιο άνετα με τη ζώνη άνεσης των Άγγλων παρά με των Ελλήνων και δεν έχει να κάνει με το ότι δεν ζω στην Ελλάδα, απλά είμαι ιδιότροπη.


Ε καλά, αν είναι να μπούμε πάλι σε περιπτωσιολογία, εννοείται ότι τα πάντα σχετικά είναι. Τα στοιχεία μιλάνε για μέσους όρους.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2012)

Η διαφωνία μου είναι στο ότι οι Αυστραλοί ή άλλοι δεν φρικάρουν ντε και καλά. Δεν είδα ποτέ κανέναν να παθαίνει νευρική κρίση επειδή κάθισε δίπλα του στο λεωφορείο κάποιος Έλληνας. Γιατί εκτός από το ξεβόλεμα, υπάρχει κι η κοινωνικώς αποδεκτή ανοχή σε αυτό που μας ξεβολεύει. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση το πολύ να αισθανθεί αμήχανα κάποιος που άπλωσε το χέρι για χειραψία και αντί για χειραψία του ήρθε η θεία Τούλα με την αγκαλιά ανοιχτή. 

Το ότι π.χ. οι Άγγλοι δεν συνηθίζουν να φιλιούνται σταυρωτά όταν συναντιούνται δε σημαίνει ότι θα σοκαριστούν αν τους φιλήσει σταυρωτά ένας Γάλλος. Αν μάλιστα είναι γαλλίδα, νέα και ωραία τότε πιθανόν να κοιτάξουν αυτοί να τη φιλήσουν σταυρωτά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2012)

Το άκουσα το μεσημέρι στο ραδιόφωνο και κολλάει στο ζήτημα του αγγίγματος και του προσωπικού χώρου:
Η συζήτηση ήταν για το φαινόμενο των stag weekends, κάτι σαν μπάτσελορ παρτυ αλλά ενισχυμένο, συνήθως σε φτηνοπροορισμούς της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης, και ανέφερε ο κοινωνιολόγος που μελέτησε το φαινόμενο ότι ένα χαρακτηριστικό του τριήμερου μέθης και μέθεξης (?) που παρατήρησε στα μπουλούκια ήταν ότι οι άντρες της ομάδας ήταν αρκετά διαχυτικοί. Και σχολίασε ο παρουσιαστής ότι όταν αυτός ήταν νέος (από τη φωνή εξηντάρης ακουγόταν) η μόνη περίπτωση που επιτρεπόταν να αγγίξει ένας άντρας έναν άλλον ήταν άμα ήταν μεθυσμένος (και έπρεπε να στηριχτεί κάπου, ίσως). Οποιαδήποτε άλλη επαφή ήταν ύποπτη. 

Οπότε έχοντας υπόψη αυτό το προηγούμενο, ίσως βγάζει περισσότερο νόημα ο,τι λέμε πιο πάνω.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 18, 2012)

Stag weekend ενισχυμένο μπάτσελορ; Ξεμπουρδέλιασμα ολκής είναι, αν και απ' ότι έχω ακούσει δεν χρειάζεται να πάνε ανατολικά- πιο βόρεια του Λονδίνου κάνουν πολύ χειρότερα.


----------



## Fivos (Jan 19, 2012)

Τι λέτε για το απλό αδελφικό ρομάντζο ή το ρομάντζο κολλητών, μιά κ εμένα το σύνθετο με ξενίζει.
Just a thought.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Ναι, το «ρομάντζο δύο κολλητών» ακούγεται σαν τίτλος ταινίας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2012)

Πάντως «το ρομάντζο δύο κολλητών - του Έλιοτ και του Μπέβερλι, δίδυμων αδελφών και γυναικολόγων - με την εκκεντρική ηθοποιό Κλερ Νιβό» (εκτός από τις απανωτές γενικές) ακούγεται σαν περίληψη αυτής της ταινίας του Κρόνενμπεργκ 
(Οι Διχασμένοι):


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2012)

Αν είναι να ξεχάσουμε τον νεολογισμό και να ξεφύγουμε από τη σλανγκιά και το σύνθετο, έχουμε μπόλικα, π.χ.: ιστορία αχώριστων αδελφών / επιστήθιων φίλων. Το ζητούμενο όμως είναι το αχώνευτο bromance, αυτή η μασκαράντζα, η βρομάντζα.


----------

